# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... >  Crested Lovebirds!

## Νίκος.Λ

Σε μια ομαδα στο facebook ειδα φωτογραφιες με λοφιοφορο lovebirds.. πανεμορφο ειναι, σα κοκατιλακι χιχιχιχ! 

Σας δειχνω φωτογραφιες!

----------


## Efthimis98

Αν είναι πραγματικό, είναι πανέμορφο!  :Happy: 
Μεγαλουργεί η φύση...!!!

Εκτός κι αν είναι τεχνητό λοφιάκι!  :Happy:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Φανταζομαι πως θα δημιουργηθηκε επειτα απο επιλεγμενη εκτροφη πολλων δεκαετιων!.. 

Ενα lovebird που το ειχε σκασει περυσι.. ειχε ενα λοφιακι αλλα πολυυυυυυ μικρο, οχι σαν αυτο στις φωτογραφιες..!

----------


## Efthimis98

Τι να πω.... αν είναι αληθινό, έχω ενθουσιαστεί!  :Happy:

----------


## panoss

χαχα!!
Μήπως του έχουν βάλει ζελέ??
Αν όχι είναι πραγματικά πολύ όμορφα.. :Happy0065:

----------


## lagreco69

Ωραια μοικανα! δεν υπαρχει καμια επισημη αναφορα για αυτο το υποτιθεμενο ειδος lovebirds.

Απο την αλλη ομως.. ο αφρος για τα μαλλια ειναι διαχρονικος.  :wink:

----------


## οδυσσέας

θελει μεγαλη προσοχη πριν 2-3 χρονια ειχαν παρουσιασει στο ακατονομαστο φορουμ, σκουφατη καρδερινα την οποια μοσχοπουλησαν σε εκτροφεα ιθαγενων. :wink:

----------


## Sophie

> χαχα!!
> Μήπως του έχουν βάλει ζελέ??


Μια μέρα πήγαινα σχολείο και πέρασα με την τρίχρονη ξαδερφούλα μου από ένα πετ-σοπ το οποίο είχε κοκατίλ! Ενώ τα κοιτούσα, η ξαδερφούλα μου άρχισε να γελάει και όταν την κοίταξα, μου είπε πως έχουν βάλει ζελέ!!! (σόρρυ για το  :Sign0006: ) Πραγματικά, είναι πολύ όμορφο lovebird!

----------


## Naylia

Πάντως,το ''μαλλί'' πάνω του πάει  :Anim 63:

----------


## cute

είναι πολύ γλυκουλιι!!!!!

----------


## Kostakos

> Απο την αλλη ομως.. ο αφρος για τα μαλλια ειναι διαχρονικος.


Συμφωνω.. Οσο για το λαβμπερντ το ιδιο .. Ειναι κουκλι

----------


## kostas0206

Απιστευτα πουλακια!!!

----------

